# ST230P Friction Disc



## Jmartz (12 mo ago)

Hi, New here, but have had a ST230P for a few years. Bought it used but it was in excellent condition. The only thing the guy told me was he was beginning to have trouble with it driving the wheels. I've used it for few years and it does have an issue. At first every once in a while it would not move. then all the sudden it would take off and go. This year it's worse. I've adjusted the cable to the friction plate to the point it almost wants to drive itself without pushing the lever. 
Assuming it needs a new friction disc. Has anyone changed one of these on this unit or very similar one? The only thing I can find for a part is just the rubber ring. Do you just replace it on the old friction wheel? 
Any input is much appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

There are a few that you just replace the rubber....... many are just molded to the metal.

When you search for parts, it will tell you, or just look at it.


----------

